# 7.3 fx wsd



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all. Not sure if this is the appropriate forum (I know it's ROAD bike review...), but thought I'd ask regardless. My wife just picked up a 2013 7.3 FX WSD. After bringing it home from the LBS, I noticed that there's a gap of approximately 0.5" between the bottom bracket area and the non-driveside crank arm (0.5" of the spindle is showing). Is this "normal"? Doesn't seem right to me, but I'm not familiar at all with these types of bikes. 

As an aside, I nearly fell backwards trying to lift the bike up onto the roof rack not anticipating how heavy the bike would be. Tried to convince wifey to buy a road bike, but no dice... Oh well.

Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

My wife has a 2013 7.2 FX. Regular version, not WSD. Not sure if it's the same crank as the 7.3 WSD (hers is a Shimano) but it has the same bit of spindle showing exactly as you described. I would guess it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Rob. You're absolutely right. I reached out to Trek, and they said that the gap is normal. Now that my wife's bike is deemed safe, time to install the infant seat and go for a family ride, at a pace much slower than I'm accustomed to...


----------

